# I need some assistance with a coding issue



## jalbright0516 (May 6, 2011)

This is the Scenario that i need assistance with please!

Removal of 180 cm2(squared) strawberry nevus of left cheek, autograft with split thickness skin graft of 180cm2(squared)

Thanks for your assistance.  I do hope that someone can help me.  thanks again! 

Jane


----------



## surgonc87 (May 6, 2011)

Depends on method of removal... code as benign lesion by greatest diameter excised or desstruction code by sqcm 17108... then report 15120, 15121 for STSG.

MS


----------



## kristyrodecker (May 12, 2011)

Can't help with the graft, but as far as the nevus goes, according to Mulliken and Young's classification of vascular lesions, all hemangiomas and malformations would be categorized as vascular proliferative lesions since they demonstrate either growth through rapid endothelial cell hyperplasia or progressive vessel dilatation. Therefore, use of codes 17106-17108 would be appropriate when treating such lesions.


----------

